# Hi from Vancouver, BC, Home of the 2010 Winter Olympics!!



## Glitterati (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Sue, I really enjoyed lurking around these boards and finally joined because I had some questions.  I used to love makeup and then I had kids and no time so makeup became a luxury.  Now that the kids are older and more self sufficient I can spend more time on myself which is what bought me to this site.  Can't believe how much I have already learned from everyone on this site. 

I don't have a lot of MAC makeup although I have always bought MAC lipsticks, recently started getting interested in eye makeup and shadows. I am looking to get some staples such as brushes and basics then build from there.  

Looking forward to being a part of the forum!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 23, 2008)

hiii

oh man, the olympics are just around the corner...


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Tomina (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati* 

 
_Hi Everyone,

My name is Sue, I really enjoyed lurking around these boards and finally joined because I had some questions.  I used to love makeup and then I had kids and no time so makeup became a luxury.  Now that the kids are older and more self sufficient I can spend more time on myself which is what bought me to this site.  Can't believe how much I have already learned from everyone on this site. 

I don't have a lot of MAC makeup although I have always bought MAC lipsticks, recently started getting interested in eye makeup and shadows. I am looking to get some staples such as brushes and basics then build from there.  

Looking forward to being a part of the forum!!_

 
I say hallo from Turin, Italy, home of the 2006 Winter Olympics!!! :-D


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Sue! *waves*


----------

